# Type D - A Core, Cube4you free shipping?



## IamWEB (Dec 14, 2008)

*[Order Fullfilled] Opinions on certains Hybrids*

*Stickers Arrived! Waiting On Cube To Come... Question About Arrival Time On Page 4*

http://cube4you.com/337_Black-3x3x3-Cube-(d).html

I'm leaning towards getting a Type D instead of a type A, but any of you can try and change my mind if you want, always trying to get what's best for me. 
The one in the above link is what I want, and that should be fine, right?

From what I've read, these perform even better with a Type A core; the question is, which?

New Nylon Yellow Core (a): http://cube4you.com/90_New-nylon-Yellow-core-(a).html

Old Yelllow Core (a): http://cube4you.com/231_Old-Yellow-core-(a).html

One thing I noticed was that on the checkout for the Type D cube, there's no shipping cost! I saw someone mention on the forum (if you want to find it, I will) that there's free shipping for the holidays! If this is true, I might just another cube for Christmas . Either a white Type D w/ another A core, or a Type A (black or white?)
What do you guys (and girls) think?


----------



## AlanAlanine (Dec 14, 2008)

old type a core...

but don't buy our type D from cube4you because they might have new screws which are bad and require loctite = more effort.

9spuzzles has type D and supposedly ship with old screws which are good. I would order from there.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks, I'll go search their site.


----------



## AlanAlanine (Dec 14, 2008)

however i don't know about the free shipping or whatever.

I would like to know how much 9spuzzles shipping is to the u.s.


----------



## AlanAlanine (Dec 14, 2008)

9s puzzles links to what you (and I, if shipping is reasonable) want:

type a core: http://www.9spuzzles.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=58&productname=

type D cube: http://www.9spuzzles.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=118&productname=


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 14, 2008)

Does YUGA mean Type D?

And even though it makes more sense to order them both together, if there is free shipping at cube4you and not here, I'll order the core at cube4you. Not like there's a big difference, but still...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 14, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> Does YUGA mean Type D?



Yes, YUGA = Type D.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4753

I found this outdated thread, which reinforces what you both have said. =)

Edit: After checking their shipping from 9s, it will take over a month to my shipments! I'm not sure I'm willing to wait that long, as this is suppose to be for Christmas.
Can you explain what I might have to do if I get new screws from cube4you type D's? What the odds (that you know of) of getting them?


----------



## AlanAlanine (Dec 14, 2008)

odds of getting new screws are high from cube4you. 

you'll have to buy loctite and you can search for the thread that teaches you to do it. 

i would still recommend being patient and just getting a cube with old screws, cause if you get lazy then you'll have a c4y type D laying around that you never use and is pretty bad.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, I'll wait.

BUT, what about type A's.
Like I said, if that's free shipping, I'll be getting another cube.


What Type A's are better in your opinion, and what color. I'm hoping the blacks are good, and I'm sure they are.
Are they good with Type E cores, or did I just misread something?


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah getting a cube with new screws from Cube4you is very high. The chance of getting ALL old screws is like 10% or lower. 

However, we people here know for sure you can get the new screws from black and white Type Ds at Cube4you. You might be able to get all old screws with different colors of the cube (green, pink, orange)

The Yugas at 9spuzzles are the same as Type Ds, and they have the old screws. Also, the Type A core from 9spuzzles is the old kind, which is the good type of Type A core.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 14, 2008)

Type A core didnt make a difference in my type D, it made it worse.

Well it did made a difference lol, it made it worse.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 14, 2008)

What color do you have?

And what Type A would you recommend (cube4you)?


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 15, 2008)

Get the old type a cube. The aII's are really bad. Though I heard type a third model is great...


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 15, 2008)

I didn't see any old A's, unless just says A with no specification.
There were a few type 3's, but none were already stickered.

I found this black type A, not sure which model is it:http://cube4you.com/222_Black-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-(a).html

Do you think the White A's a better? It costs a dollar more...


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 15, 2008)

White is smoother when turning.

And that is an old type a.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 15, 2008)

Aaah, I REALLY want a black one!

But if the white A is better, that's what I'll order. Thanks 

Are the stickers on it fine (as in much better than Rubik's storeboughts), or should order cubesmith tiles?


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 15, 2008)

In my opinion, D+ A core >type A.


----------



## GerrySly (Dec 15, 2008)

Get cubesmith tiles, cube4you stickers are shithouse, 1 day of serious cubing for me and the laminate was coming off, which means they stickers were practically done


----------



## AlanAlanine (Dec 15, 2008)

c4y stickers are sucktastic.

cubesmith ftw. 

tiles are expensive. some people like them and some people don't. i personally prefer cubesmith regular stickers since they are brighter, and it's easier for me to distinguish red and orange.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 15, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> In my opinion, D+ A core >type A.


I might get both, if my parents are feeling 'jolly for the holidays', but I'm getting a type A as far as Christmas, as the type D won't be here until next month if I order it now.




GerrySly said:


> Get cubesmith tiles, cube4you stickers are shithouse, 1 day of serious cubing for me and the laminate was coming off, which means they stickers were practically done



That makes them seem WORSE than my rubik's. Serious cubing for a month and they look better than my previous Rubik's, except for the poor red side. 



AlanAlanine said:


> c4y stickers are sucktastic.
> 
> cubesmith ftw.
> 
> tiles are expensive. some people like them and some people don't. i personally prefer cubesmith regular stickers since they are brighter, and it's easier for me to distinguish red and orange.



Are the stickers still pretty longlasting. I'd love slightly brighter stickers, just don't want them showing signs of peeling or anything after a few weeks.


----------



## AlanAlanine (Dec 15, 2008)

cubesmith stickers are great. if you put them on right they won't peel for a while....

they last for a pretty long time. and the nice thing is that they're color all the way through whereas rubiks stickers are like sorta papery/white i dunno. if you scratch off some of a cubesmith sticker it's still colored. they are great. you can try tiles if you like -- they are super durable. maybe just get both and see what you like


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Dec 15, 2008)

If you want a good type d buy at 9spuzzles. This guy assure the old (fat) screws and you can buy old type a core in the same site. C4Y is too risky!!!


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 15, 2008)

flakod2 said:


> If you want a good type d buy at 9spuzzles. This guy assure the old (fat) screws and you can buy old type a core in the same site. C4Y is too risky!!!



This is what was said earlier in this thread 

If I get I can type D (and I plan too) with an old A core, I'm going to 9spuzzles.

To have something by Christmas, I'm getting an old White A from Cube4You.


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, Cubesmith stickers are very good. If you put them on right, they NEVER peel. No joke, not kidding. The color never wears off, and there is no stupid lamination layer that peels. The only problem with the Cubesmith stickers is that they tend to "chip off" but even if you are a serious cuber the stickers will last for 1+ years. Rubik's probably like 2 or 3 months.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 15, 2008)

I thought that shipping by air was worse due to price, but it's only about $6, whereas EMS cost $16?


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 15, 2008)

I ORDERED:

-----A White DIY Old Type (A) - Cube4You- AIR shipping 
(slower, $10 less. 10-15 days listed, I've read around 2-2 1/2 weeks from customers, which should be before New Years but before Christmas if I'm VERY lucky).

-----Bright CubeSmith Stickers -CubeSmith - listed as standard shipping
How long does it take?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 15, 2008)

Cubesmith FAQ said:


> Q. How soon will my order arrive?
> A. Please allow up to 14 days for your order to be filled. First Class shipping within the US takes an estimated 2-5 business days from the shipping date to arrive.



message too short


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 15, 2008)

So I'm getting stickers before the cube maybe...

Merry Christmas O_O?


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 16, 2008)

hmmm, do you know which is better? type d + a core or type type a core with e centers and d cubies? im planning to make that kind of hybrid


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow... I'll change the title to get you some more help, that's a crazy hybrid.

EDIT: a) Ok, so I can only change the title of my post... well, hope it still helps!

b) My order so far is going great. I ordered Sunday night (New [Unpaid), and then payed (leading me to New [Paid]. My the time I got up in the morning and check, it was already Verified [Paid], which made me happy. This morning I get up an check, and it's Shipped [Paid]!

So far so great! Now, even though our nights are his days, I'm still happy that everything's moving along fine so far, I even have a tracking number already.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 26, 2008)

Stickers Arrived! I just gotta wait for cube to come in the mail... 

I don't know when I getting though.
Cube4You states that shipping by AIR takes 10-15 with no delay, and from what I've read, people get their orders abour 2 1/2 to 3 weeks after ordering (when there aren't problems), right?
So my guess is that the 10-15 days begin when the cube(s) leave China.
My 2nd (and most recent) tracking update says this:

Foreign International Dispatch, December 20, 2008, 12:07 pm, SHANGHAI, CHINA PEOPLES REP

So at that point, according to what I believe, is when the 10-15 days begins. That occured 6 days ago, which should mean I have 4-9 days left, right?

If it arrives nine days from now, add the 6 days between Dispatch and Now, and then days between placing the order and Dispatch (6 days), my total amount of days of waiting after ordering would be 21 days- exactly 3 weeks. If it arrives in 4 days from now, that's a total of 16 days- 2 weeks and 2 days. These two times and the days between are exactly what I understood to be the waiting time for arrival.

This reinforces my thought that 10-15 days starts with Dispatch. Do You Agree?
I've asked at the cube4you forums about total waiting time, but with no replies.

---------------------------------------

Anyone who wants to give their opinions on Type D and Type A mods still can, and I encourage you to.
My next cube order is planned to be an Old A core, with a YUGA from 9puzzles.

---------------------------------------


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 26, 2008)

The bad thing is that the tracking number can only trak things happening in
China. Mine said the same thing for my 9spuzzles order when it left China 12/12. Still hasn't arrived!


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 26, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> The bad thing is that the tracking number can only trak things happening in
> China. Mine said the same thing for my 9spuzzles order when it left China 12/12. Still hasn't arrived!



That's 8 days more than me, and I have a max. of 9 days left, so hopefully you'll you get it later, tomorrow, or Monday.

How soon were the New [Unpaid]/[Paid], Verified, and Shipped status changes occuring for you?

I payed right after ordering one evening, and it was Verified the next day when I woke up. The following morning it was changed to shipped. This was Tuesday morning, and the Foreign Dispatch occurred Saturday.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 26, 2008)

Mine was unpaid for about 5 hours ( forgot to pay, I don't know when it got verified), thn it was shipped 2 days later. Ordered on 12-7-08.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 26, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> Mine was unpaid for about 5 hours ( forgot to pay, I don't know when it got verified), thn it was shipped 2 days later. Ordered on 12-7-08.



Our shipping status came around the same time, but your dispatch from China was a day earlier... well I'm not sure exactly what to say, but you should be getting it very soon.

And about your sig: Set the tension, break it in, then lube.

I lubed a store-bought very shortly after buying it, will only a solve or two on it, and it the cube is great! But I think I got lucky, and breaking it in first is definitely better. Don't risk it, you shouldn't have anything to lose for lube after breaking it in.


----------

